# Anybody else using Windows 10 Technical Preview yet?



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Really just wanted to start the first thread here. 

But I am using Windows 10, and like it better than 8.1.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

I have it on a virtual machine and really like it... but I don't think it deserves a whole new version number -- much less two! It feels more like Windows 8.2 to me.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yep, 8.2 would make more sense. Except that Microsoft is surely going to charge for it, maybe double?, so have to give it a new name or number.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I have it on a virtual machine and really like it


Mike:

I may give the 32-bit version a try in one of my Windows 7 32-bit desktops.
I'm using VMware Player 6.0.3.
How much RAM is recommended for its use?
My desktop is running 4 GB(3.46 GB usable) of DDR3 RAM.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I have tried installing it on VirtualBox but am getting the error: "your pc needs to restart 0x05d"

Googling this it seems I need to have both Hardware Virtualization and No-Execute Memory Protection enabled in the BIOS of the host computer -- both of which are enabled.

Has anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Not sure what the RAM requirement is... and I can't get the Windows 10 page to load at the moment.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

If it helps anyone, I was able to install Windows 10 Technical Preview on VMware Workstation 10 just fine.

I am still having the issues in post #5 when using VirtualBox.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Basically, if your PC can run Windows 8.1, you&#8217;re good to go. If you're not sure, don't worry&#8212;Windows will check your system to make sure it can install the preview.

Processor: 1 gigahertz (GHz) or faster

RAM: 1 gigabyte (GB) (32-bit) or 2 GB (64-bit)

Free hard disk space: 16 GB

Graphics card: Microsoft DirectX 9 graphics device with WDDM driver

A Microsoft account and Internet access

Straight from Microsoft.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I was going to try it and had the ISO image burnt to a DVD ready but then I read the privacy agreement
I found it just a little too invasive

QUOTE FROM LINK BELOW
When you acquire, install and use the Program, Microsoft collects information about you, your devices, applications and networks, and your use of those devices, applications and networks. Examples of data we collect include your name, email address, preferences and interests; browsing, search and file history; phone call and SMS data; device configuration and sensor data; and application usage. For example, when you:


 install the Program, we may collect information about your device and applications and use it for purposes such as determining or improving compatibility;
use voice input features, such as speech-to-text, we may collect voice information and use it for purposes such as improving speech processing;
 open a file, we may collect information about the file, the application used to open the file and how long it takes and use it for purposes such as improving performance; or
 enter text, we may collect typed characters and use them for purposes such as improving auto-complete and spell check features.

as listed here
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/preview-privacy-statement


----------



## Dougx789 (Apr 6, 2010)

I used the Windows 8 preview for about a 3 weeks and said I would never buy it.

The Windows 10 Tech preview seems vastly improved. I expect I will get it when the final version is released.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I tried the Windows 10 (32 bit) in my old desktop computer and it installed without any problems. I just tried it for at least 3 days and then removed it since I could not install any programs in it due to compatability issues. I will need to wait at least one year after release to see if any updates are made on this OS.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Never used Windows 8 myself, but seen piccies etc. Is it similar to 8?

Also, for the Preview, can you test software in it, or is it just the shell etc?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Well, as Mike said it could be 8.2. I assume that with a touch screen it is very much like Windows 8, and more like 8.1. But I've only used it on non touch screens. By default the Start button and the Windows logo key give you a Start Menu; you can change it to be Windows 8.1 like to use the Start screen instead of the new Start Menu. The new Start Menu is like a weird (but very usable) All Programs menu. As with 8.1 the links to Control Panel, Device Manager, etc., are in the Quick Access Menu (right click on the Start button). Super nice for people using the touch pad the uncharming Charms Bar does NOT pop up every time you accidentally swipe from the right side.

Microsoft's intent is that you can test software. I'm not a big power user but I have almost everything that I use in previous versions installed--Thunderbird, Firefox, Xirrus, Office 2013, etc. So far, for me (and I'm posting from it right now) it feels like a (typically imperfect) released product rather than some incomplete alpha.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

If using Virtual Box for Windows 10, make sure you are using version 4.3.18.
Also, when setting up a new machine select Windows 8 or 8.1 and make sure for the Display that 2d and 3d acceleration is enabled and the amount of video ram is increased (I set mine to 256MB).


----------



## Support_Windows (May 20, 2014)

I was able to install it on my laptop, but my restart times are horrible......also, my hd crashed after 20 minutes of use (semi-new)


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Had the same message. My computer is still under warranty so I don't want to go messing with settings in the BIOS.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

golddust said:


> My computer is still under warranty so I don't want to go messing with settings in the BIOS.


Configuring your BIOS does not void your warranty.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

There should be an update from microsoft to correct some issues of Windows 10. Did you installed them to see if some errors were corrected.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

IMHO

The installing of an OS that Microsoft stress is for testing purposes on a computer still under warranty is NOT a good idea


> Had the same message. My computer is still under warranty so I don't want to go messing with settings in the BIOS.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Support_Windows said:


> I was able to install it on my laptop, but my restart times are horrible.....


Yeah, I've noticed that Restart and Start up times are outlandish. Hoping that's just a "Preview" issue that will get fixed long before release.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

peterh40 said:


> If using Virtual Box for Windows 10, make sure you are using version 4.3.18.
> Also, when setting up a new machine select Windows 8 or 8.1 and make sure for the Display that 2d and 3d acceleration is enabled and the amount of video ram is increased (I set mine to 256MB).


Tried but still getting errors.


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

golddust said:


> Tried but still getting errors.


You will have to go into your BIOS and enable hardware acceleration.


----------



## jcfuh (Oct 17, 2014)

My laptop is running on win8, I will just do a fresh installation for win10. Hopefully can run smooth


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Make absolutely certain you have the way to go back to Windows 8 secure before you start


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Decided to dual boot. That was what I did when 8's previews came out. Well, guess what - error message says it doesn't like my drive setup. Only changes made to this computer since it was purchased just over a year ago:

1) updated to 8.1
2) split C: drive to create a data storage area which is empty right now.This is where 10 will go if I can get it there.
Anything other than the Data Storage area was created by Windows during the installs of 8 and 8.1.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

golddust


1. Please see my post 19
It is I am sure the best advice for you


2. I do not know if you have read the Microsoft statement regarding Windows 10 Technical preview but it warns you that you should expect problems, crashes, aspects not working properly and it also warns you NOT to attempt the install on your everyday computer.


3. You will never get it to see as a possible installation partition the DATA partition you have created as it will never offer a choice to install there


THAT ALL SAID - with respect - MY REPEATED strong advice is to not continue this exercise


The risk is unworthy of the trial - if you do not have another computer on which to trial it - give up


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

For the benefit of anyone who is thinking of installing the Windows 10 Technical Preview

PLEASE Consider this carefully before you do

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows/preview-faq#faq=tab0

From the above link


> Download and install the preview only if you
> 
> Want to try out software that's still in development and like sharing your opinion about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Delete the "Data Storage" partition and install Windows 10 in that resulting unallocated space. Ignore the message about not liking the order of the partitions. At least, that's what I did in situation similar to yours. Windows 10 used the opportunity to create one or two more tiny partitions along with the "real" partition it needs. 

I don't know if it's the UEFI or GPT disks that cause all the trouble, but I would be happy if Microsoft and the OEMs returned to BIOS and MBR as the standard and made the others optional for whoever it is that needs them. And, no, I have no need for the extra "security" that makes it difficult to impossible to install whatever I choose.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Just installed it on my Linux server. Seems to be working ok for now; I will see after I restore the grub loader if it will still boot.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Well that worked fine. Booted with parted magic after installing win10 and repaired the boot loader. Now both win10 and linux work. 

It does seem a little like win8 however at least the start button is back :up:


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

Thanks all for the help. I decided to go ahead and try installing in that Data Storage partition. I kept going when that drive message came up ( I have restore media just in case ). Well, guess what - it DID see the Data Storage section and gave me the option screen of where to put it. I chose the Data Storage partition and it installed like a dream. I'm using it right now. My 8.1 is still there and accessible. 

I installed Google Chrome, and my WPS Office Suite. Both are working fine.


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

Microsoft converted to binary. This is actually version 2.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The actual fact is that when they tested Windows 9 in house at Microsoft and amongst a few specially selected people, they found it so good that they have kept it from general release

As most people saw 9 as the version to put right what was wrong with 8, they Microsoft decided that its general release would be an admission that 8 and 8.1 were not quite right - so that is why they have decided to go with 10

It is all explained here
http://www.infoworld.com/article/26...s-too-good-windows-9-jumps-to-windows-10.html


----------



## gurutech (Apr 23, 2004)

That story seems to be an April Fool's joke, but with some facts....

I read (trying to locate the story, so I can post a link) that the reason for Win10 is because programmers use "Windows 9" as a shortcut to identify operating systems Windows 95 or Windows 98, and using "Windows 9" could cause some issues.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes I realized that - but it is a good one is it not



> That story seems to be an April Fool's joke, but with some facts....


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

Macboatmaster said:


> Yes I realized that - but it is a good one is it not


Your posts are usually serious is nature so I had to re-read what you wrote to make sure it was a satire.

But yes, a good one! :up:


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Has anyone tried installing it in a virtual machine with *VMware Player 6.0.3*?

When I insert the disc that has the .ISO file burned to it, I get the warning in the first screenshot.

When I select "Microsoft Windows" and click "Next" and expand the version list, there's no entry for Windows 10.

The "Other" choice has the same problem.

Where do I go from here?


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

I installed it using VMware Workstation (unsure of version number) and I recall similar screens.

Have you tried using Windows 8 or Windows 8.1 (in the drop-down of the second screenshot) since there is no Windows 10 option?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Cody:

I didn't know you could do that.

I assumed you had to select the correct Windows version from the list.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

flavallee said:


> Cody:
> 
> I didn't know you could do that.
> 
> I assumed you had to select the correct Windows version from the list.


The Windows "profiles" they give vary (at least from what I've found) just in recommended RAM requirements and things like that. Nothing crucial.

Though I'm not an expert with any VM software so I could be wrong about that.

Either way, choosing a "profile" that doesn't match with the OS you're installing has worked for me in both VMware Workstation and VirtualBox.

Let me know if it works for you. :up:

---------------------------------------------------------

As a side note...you do need to match up 32-bit .ISO files with a 32-bit profile, and likewise for 64-bit. That part is important.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The Dell OptiPlex 780 Mini Tower that I want to use it in is running Windows 7 Professional SP1 32-bit, so the ISO image for Windows 10 Technical Preview 32-bit (9860) is on a disc.

I just started using VMware Player 6.0.3 a few weeks ago and have Windows XP Professional SP3 32-bit set up in the same desktop.

I'm on my other full-time desktop right now, so I'll give it another try later or tomorrow.

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

I also had some problems burning the ISO by using Nero. It gave me a warning that the file was too large to fit on the DVD disc. I downloaded 7-zip and zipped the ISO and then I copied the files into a USB drive and installed Windows 10 from there.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Cody:

I selected "Windows 8" from the version list and got Windows 10 Technical Preview 9841 32-bit to install.

It recommends 1 GB(1024 MB) of RAM to use in VMware Player 6.0.3, so I left it set there.

It definitely is going to take some getting used to from Windows 7 and earlier versions.

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

flavallee said:


> I selected "Windows 8" from the version list and got Windows 10 Technical Preview 9841 32-bit to install.


Glad to hear you got it to work. :up:

It definitely does take some getting used to if you haven't used Windows 8 often. I'm just glad they brought the Start menu back!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've never used Windows 8 and don't plan to. :down:

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

flavallee said:


> I've never used Windows 8 and don't plan to. :down:


Only reason I'm somewhat familiar with it is because I have to support users at work who have it installed on their machines.

Thankfully most people there agree with me and stuck with Windows 7.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

When I was attending my Vietnam unit reunion in April, I had to use one of the hotel lobby desktops for 3 days.

They ran Windows 8 and Google Chrome - which I both hated. 

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

*3 days* of Windows 8?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> *3 days* of Windows 8?


It was torture. 

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheShooter93 (Jul 10, 2008)

flavallee said:


> It was torture.




Well, at risk of spamming everyone subscribed to this thread, to bring it full circle -- hopefully that hotel will upgrade to Windows 10 when it comes out.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

I installed it on an older machine that had XP on it and chose a full format for a clean Windows 10. The install was the smoothest of all Windows I've done starting with 95. During the install I chose NOT to connect to my home network so that my network would not be available to Microsoft. It's installed as a stand alone machine and is so much better than Window 8 I think it deserves a new version number though why not 9 I have no idea.

I've played with it a bit to get the feel before installing apps so can't comment on that but for the base operating system it seems excellent and after the abortion called Windows 8, Metro, etc., I can hardly believe I'm saying that.

PS: Athlon 64x2 4000+ 2GB PC5300


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

In case you aren't aware, Build 9860 has been available for several days. My internet service has been mostly bad (1 - 3 Mbps download all week except for Monday afternoon and this morning) so I didn't download it until I had my usual 15 Mbps download service for at least a short time.

You can download the .iso, burn a bootable DVD or USB flash drive and install as usual [whoops! not so fast; see post # 54 below]. You can also install it as a gigantic update. The update is ~ 2.6 GB (64-bit); for me it took about 20 -25 minutes to download and then a couple hours to install and set up. Don't know why the two hours--guessing it's a combination of not-so-swift computer and maybe the number of desktop and Store applications I have installed.

To do via update: Charms Bar - Settings - Change PC Settings - Update and recovery - Preview builds.

Have only been running a few minutes. Only glitch I've seen is that < Alt > + < F4 > no longer exits from an App (it seems to do nothing). All my desktop programs and Store Apps seem to have carried over OK.

Added has been a "smart phone" Notifications area. But don't panic; it's just another thingy on the Taskbar to the left of the Hidden Icons symbol.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> In case you aren't aware, Build 9860 has been available for several days.


I thought I had downloaded and burned the .ISO for 9860, but it turned out to be 9841 during the install process with VMware Player.

Is there a way to upgrade it from 9841 to 9860, or does it have to be reinstalled?

Do you have a valid download link for 9860?

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> Is there a way to upgrade it from 9841 to 9860


Yes:


> *To do via update: Charms Bar - Settings - Change PC Settings - Update and recovery - Preview builds*.


For you post Windows 7 newbies, < Windows logo > + c will bring up the beloved Charms Bar.

Looks like I misunderstood an article I read a couple days ago, or else it was wrong. According to the following article you have to start with Build 9841 and then update from there: Windows 10 Technical Preview build 9860 ISO download won't happen


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Thanks, Terry. :up:

Now I know why I can't find 9860. 

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

It seems like the 9860 upgrade took longer than the initial 9841 install, but I'm good to go now. :up:

Thanks, Terry.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.  I think Microsoft is trying out their new delivery method. An "update" like this takes a long time, and may not be pleasant for people with multiple PCs, but for the one-PC person who doesn't understand ".iso" or "bootable" DVD or USB flash drive it is pretty nice.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've got 2 full-time *Dell OptiPlex 780 Mini Tower* Windows 7 32-bit desktops, but it's installed in only one of them.

Again, thanks for the help.

--------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

But then if that is the case



> but for the one-PC person who doesn't understand ".iso" or "bootable" DVD or USB flash drive it is pretty nice.


they should not be trying the Technical Preview - me thinks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When I said "I think Microsoft is trying out their new delivery method" I meant for eventual use for official releases/versions.


----------



## golddust (Jan 2, 2005)

eddie5659 said:


> Never used Windows 8 myself, but seen piccies etc. Is it similar to 8?
> 
> Also, for the Preview, can you test software in it, or is it just the shell etc?


I installed the Tech Preview in a dual boot. I've been able to run WPS Office (free alternative to MS Office) with no problem so it is letting you install software.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

Installed build 9841 two days ago (clean install). It took 12 minutes to install the OS. I mean it was fast! It updated itself this morning and took about 30 minutes - go figure. I've installed Office 2007, Illustrator, Photoshop and SolSuite. I've also resized the partition with PartedMagic. So far this thing has taken everything I've thrown at it and never blinked. I may become a Windows fan again! I really like it...


----------



## zxw7811 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am now using it,for months,it works fine so far.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

I can't believe they are still putting 32 bit versions. Just let it die already.


----------

